# rifle cam



## Kal (28 Nov 2004)

I'm sure someone here can tell me how to cam up a C7 with a grenade launcher attached to it, without using paint?


----------



## MJP (28 Nov 2004)

If you have or can get extra handguards and butt you can paint them up.  The butt is pretty easy to change around.  I wouldn't recommend putting any sort of scrim on your rifle as it could interfere with the weapons operation.


----------



## scm77 (28 Nov 2004)

You could also try camouflage gun tape that is used by hunters.


----------



## Morpheus32 (28 Nov 2004)

Try using bowflauge, it is non permanent spray paint.  You can find it in hunting stores.  It can be removed with a remover or white gas.  You can cam it up and change your mind and clean it right up.

Jeff


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2004)

Personally I use hunters tape. It doesn't leave marks and comes right off whe you need it to.Also the any heat from the weapon won't disturb it or unwind it at all. It does do a great job of breaking up the weapon's outline.

Slim


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Nov 2004)

I know this doesn't answer yer question, but I thought I would post a rifle, that t a buddy of mine dollied up with the old Jumpsmock dpm.

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Nov 2004)

Love that FAL Para!

As for the tape, it leave s crap sticky film on the furniture afterwards, and it also burns on things hot. 

As for removing butts from C7s, etc. This is an Armourer thing, and there is plenty that can go wrong from loosing the alloy spacer, to dropping out the spring and detent for the take down pin, or worse squishing the spring. It happens. Also the retaining screw for the butt is locktited in, and one can strip the screw on removal. 

Leave the disassembly of wpn parts to those who know it well.

Unauthorised spraying can cost you $$ if you are caught doing it, and it will just wear off anyways, especially in different climates.

My 2 cents.

Cheers,

Wes

The ADF is experimenting with the same process used to cam up the FAL above, but with poor de-greasing, and a poor matt respray, the job aint going too well.


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2004)

Hi Wes



> As for the tape, it leave s crap sticky film on the furniture afterwards, and it also burns on things hot



As for the tape, its rather obvious that you're using the wrong kind...Try the Canadian tape, much better than the Aussie stuff I'm sure. ;D

Seriously, I've never had a problem with the cam tape that I used while in the forces. Mind you I only put it one the for and butt stock, never the barrel. :soldier:

Slim


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Nov 2004)

Hi Slim, ya I have had nothing but bad experiences with the tape, yes AUSCAM, but maybe the heat here does something to it, plus the CLP, etc. I am usually the one who tries to remove it (in vain), and end up replacing Minimi stock (ours are solid, not skeletal) and HG's and F88 Butts. Then to report such via RODUM action. Now in our tech regs, no tape or paint is allowed, but those SAS and Cdo blokes reckon they are above the law, and still do it.

Entire stocks on the AWF 7.62's known here as the SR-98 have been ruined too.

I will post a pic of a AUSCAM'd painted HG from a Minimi for all to see later on.

I guess I better get back to work, still unpacking the veh after AASAM, and being 35C in the shade aint helping. Less than an hr to go til dismissal   8)   

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Slim (29 Nov 2004)

I uaually bought the same stuff that hunters use from an outlet mall in the states (Plainville, Mass to be excact)
and while I had to seach for the woodland pattern cam (rather than treebark number 35, which is really stupid looking and doesn't really work anyway) I found it to be quite good. I usually removed the tape every 36 hours, just to make sure it wasn't beginning to permanently bond with the rifle. Quite honestly though, I never did have any trouble removing the stuff. I wonder if the heat down there really did effect it?!

Slim

PS Shame on the SAS for flaunting the rules in such amanner...Next thing you know they be flying helicopters with a "Show Us Your T*ts" sign in the window!! :blotto:

Cheers


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Nov 2004)

Slim said:
			
		

> Shame on the SAS for flaunting the rules in such amanner...Next thing you know they be flying helicopters with a "Show Us Your T*ts" sign in the window!! :blotto:
> 
> Cheers



Isn't that a classic, eh!   

WRT the tape and time on the wpn, here it stays on til it falls off, so for at least weeks. The heat tends to make the glue really sticky and the tape slide around. Then it dries and its a real mess. A real shyte fight, and takes a long time to remove, hence, a quick fix with new parts, as the cost for removing exceeds the cost of the part. :mg:


----------



## CT554 (9 Dec 2004)

Also to had to your comment there Aussie, well there is a proper pressure and weight associated with the butt.


----------



## chrisf (9 Dec 2004)

I seem to recall reading somewhere about cam trials that a few strips of masking tape (masking tape, not gun tape) were sufficient to break up the outline of the rifle...

That being said, I'm surprised no one has mentioned hessian or burlap yet... we were taught to wrap some hessian around the but, and around the hand gaurds (Avoiding the fore-sight or the barrel, which get hot and will melt the hessian), making sure to fray the edges of the hessian to help break up the outline even more... never did actually get to do it, as every time I've done the infantry thing, there's never been any hessian around...


----------



## axeman (9 Dec 2004)

hessian / burlap = flamey stuff right on the barrel .

  :warstory:   

while in afghanistan i used the hunters tape and had no probs with it slideing or moveing when it all came to an end i had no probs removing it all and handing in a stock C7a1 with m203 attached to it cleadn and without sticky stuff on it


----------



## chrisf (9 Dec 2004)

axeman said:
			
		

> hessian / burlap = flamey stuff right on the barrel .



As I said, avoid the barrel/foresight... it's not as if you'd put tape there, so why put burlap/hessian there?

Curious though, while I learned from the field engineers, what's the infantry stand on this (burlap/hessian)? As I said, to be entirely honest, I've never cammed a rifle outside of the classroom.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (10 Dec 2004)

The problem is airflow through the hand gaurds, you need to leave maximum open space for it.


----------



## Argyll (26 Dec 2004)

Nothing's wrong with some extra boot bands and natural cam, just mind where you put it and you can practically make the weapon dissapear.


----------



## Kal (26 Dec 2004)

Thanks to all those that wrote in with help.  Unfortunately, in the reserves, extra handguards and butts are very hard to come by, and even if they were, painting them would be a no go.  I agree burlap works great on the butt and handguard, but it can't really be attached to the handguard because of the 203, well it could, but wouldn't be able to rack the action.  The hunters tape  works alright, have seen it done before too.  The new green furniture on the A2 should provide some relief and comfort.  Has anyone seen if there will be a green 203, though?  Even then, though, the A2 is going to be a long time coming to us anyways.  Will have try burlap on the butt and tape on the handguard.  Thinking about it now, a bit of deep green and black hunters tape on the A2 hanguard and a bit of burlap on the stock just might work quite nicely.....  Thanks, again to all those that wrote in, your help was greatly appreciated.


----------



## 4CDO PARA (26 Dec 2004)

I made a CadPat sleeve with Velcro closure for my handguard. I was concerned at first about restricting the breathability of the handguard, but it is thin and breathes well. I have since fired hundreds of rounds with it on, both ball   and blank and it works like a charm. I now have winter white ones as well and am currently modifying the butt stock versions to avoid catching on the cocking handle... stay tuned ( patent pending of course ) I have pics, but I am new to this forum thing and I have no clue how to post them.


----------



## KevinB (26 Dec 2004)

ABN RFN - sorry I did that in Pet in the early 90's...  

Painting is much better - the cloth will eventually mold and break down.


----------

